# Vis Racing carbon fiber hood



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

I know some of you in this forum have the Vis racing CF hood. When you installed it, were there any problems? I am having one installed at the body shop that is repairing my car after my accident, and there are a couple of problems.
1. There is a chip in the CF. I haven't seen it, but it wasn't done at the shop, it was under the shipping pad.
2. The hood is 1/2" to high at the hinges. It is uniform on both sides, and the guy doing the work says that there is no way that the accident could have caused that.

If you guys have had any problems, please let me know asap. I need to figure out what I am doing by Friday afternoon.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

huh. there was a link to that somewhere... did you do a search?

anyway, would it be possible for you (or anyone else that can and wants to...) to weigh the stock hood vs the CF hood? i was wondering what the weight difference is....


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

ah! founds it...

Hood Install 

there's ya go. easy as cake.

although i'm not too sure about a magazine that can't tell the difference between "your" and "you're..."


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

woah!!! holy crap. i suppose i *could* try and read your entire post before i go off-topic like that...

um, if you got the right hood, i'd guess the problem is more likely with your car... i can't believe they make some hoods that fit and others that don't....

what happened to your car in the "accident" you spoke of? was the hood bent? if so, knowing the "sturdy" construction of nissan's hood hinges, i'd guess your hood hinges were bent, also... tell the body shop to check them out thouroughly...


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeah, thanks for catching that Laz. Yes the hood was bent, but they ordered new hinges for it. I got hit on the drivers side right in front of the tire. tweaked the whole front end. I pulled out in front of a Ranger doing about 55-60.

If I was doing the install, I would have done the search. But, I am trying to find if anyone had problems. 

Thanks.


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

i didnt have any problems


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks for the reply Stune. Did you have to do anything to align the hood, or did it stick up at all during the install, or was it just a simple "bolt-on"? 
Thanks


----------

